# Big East top 10



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok this one might up stir up some things but I couldnt rank it another way

1. Greg Monroe
2. Samardo Samuels
3. Devin Ebanks
4. Luke Harangody
5. DaSean Butler
6. Lance Stephenson
7. Mouphtaou Yarou
8. Alex Oriakhi
9. Greg Echenique
10. Jeremy Hazell

Im pretty high on Samuels and I think he has an NBA body/inside game for sure
Ebanks is good too but he hasnt shown enough for me to really put him above the first 2, they were the better freshmen and Im a big Huggy fan

If Hansbrough got drafted lottery I dont see how Harangody isnt top 20, sure he has a weird game but it works

with Stephenson talent isnt the problem obviously but I just have this bad feeling that he is gonna be one of those guys that flames out

The one guy I can think off that I might be missing here is Koshwal from DePaul but he is one of those guys that I just havent seen enough to make a really good judgement or when I did see him he didnt seem to be doing much


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Samardo Samuels being better than Luke Harangdoy. No way! Did you somehow forget Jerome Dyson and that little speedy guy still play for Uconn? Those guys are top 10 players in that league, and as far as talent goes, Peyton Silva should be up there too. Stephenson/Dyson are probably number 2 and 3 on that list though.

You also make a bad comparison for Harangody, its if Blair got drafted in the second round, does Harangody have a shot? Though I think injury concerns also dropped Blair that low.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im not comparing Harangody to Blair or Hansbrough
their games are different
Im just saying that overall Harangody has about as much potential as Hansbrough for the pros
probably a little less

and yes Blair got dropped because of injury issue

I know Samuels isnt better than Luke
but I do think he has more potential to suceed in the L
remember these are draft rankings not college
Samuels game is my NBA suited than Harangody or pretty much anyone in the Big East
Except Monroe who is just too much of a talent, I think


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, Echenique in the top 10?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Time ti revisit all these conference prospect threads



HB said:


> Did you somehow forget Jerome Dyson and that little speedy guy still play for Uconn?


Both Dyson and Kemba Walker need to make an appearance in the updated version.

Samuels has done pretty well this season. Good call, fjkdsi.

I'm still not sure abour Monroe. He's too up and down.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

TM said:


> Samuels has done pretty well this season. Good call, fjkdsi.


Sarcasm??

I dont wanna go first, you guys make a top 10 if your gonna make fun of mine..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The big east is hard to do a list for because there are so many guys with similar ability, not sure there are a lot of standout players. I'll say this though, Peyton Siva is not coming out yet, but that guy has a lot of talent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East doesn't have many great players in the league right now, but they have great teams. I think Kevin Jones is helping himself bigtime. I think he could be a future Big East POY as a senior.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Big East doesn't have many great players in the league right now, but they have great teams. I think Kevin Jones is helping himself bigtime. I think he could be a future Big East POY as a senior.


An undersized PF succeeding under Huggins - who would have imagined such a thing


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well here is the breakdown a year later:

1. Greg Monroe - Top 8 pick, pretty accurate on this one.
2. Samardo Samuels - Didn't get drafted but made the Cavs, I overrated him a little bit.
3. Devin Ebanks - About right here even though he didn't play to expectations and slid in the draft a bit.
4. Luke Harangody - Pretty solid, was the 9th Big East player to be drafted.
5. DaSean Butler - Pretty solid, was the 7th Big East player to be drafted but that's after a broken leg.
6. Lance Stephenson - Was the 6th Big East player to be draft.
7. Mouphtaou Yarou - Didn't get a lot of minutes as a freshmen and struggled with injuries. Interesting what he will do as a soph.
8. Alex Oriakhi - Disappointing I'm not very high on him after watching him more extensively.
9. Greg Echenique - Transferred to Duke, I believe? Could still end up being drafted.
10. Jeremy Hazell - Still in college.

Stanley Robinson was actually the 11th player drafted, so far I was right for not having him on this list. 
Notable guys that I missed: Wesley Johnson of course came on almost out of nowhere so I forgive myself for missing him. Dominique Jones also had a sort of a break out season. Andy Rautins was a surprise draft pick. The guy I messed up not putting on here is probably Lazard Hayward. I was actually a fan and should have had him on the list, don't know why I didn't.


----------

